# Heeeeeeeey.



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Welcome Meg  Hope you have lots of fun at this forum. Oooh, and when do we get to see the piccies!?! :wink:


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi, welcome! I agree with sparky, lets see some pictures.


----------



## Desert Rat (Nov 26, 2006)

Welcome Meg and from an old vet tell your husband thanks. I know these are trying times. Got a boy that just went to Afganastan. Again welcome. This is a great group


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi and Welcome!!!


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Howdy newcomer


----------

